# My Xbox Console will NOT play any games...



## shadowknight

Hey,
I have an xbox issue with it not playing any games.
I have to reboot my console many many times before i can even play one and there is only two games that will acctually work and the game is Halo: Combat Evolved, And both Mech Assaults. And even when I do get into the games they will freeze up.:upset: 

[Edit]That was about... a month ago.
it now wont play ANY games at all.
if anyone can help me... then you have probably saved me about 200$ on buying a new xbox  .

Thanks!


----------



## MunkyPhil

Unlucky matey, mine is doing the same thing, although not quite as bad. It's probably the laser on the DVD drive, DVD lasers well known not to withstand intensive use for long periods of time, such as would be on a console, and can get so bad so as not to recognise even new and unscathed disks. Just today mine told me to put the X-Box disk into my X-Box console, it's going through some sort of identity crisis, it's so old it probably thinks it's a toaster, though a toaster might work better. You can get new drives installed but you'd have to find somewhere that does mods, like an independent games shop - check the internet. Smoking doesn't help DVD drives either, the lens gets scratched and clogged up.

Good luck


----------



## ebackhus

I'm in agreement with the laser issue. All DVD-based consoles seem to run into this at some point in their lives. My brother's Gen1 PS2 still works great despite being old, and my room mate's much newer PS2 crapped out in no time. There are plenty of mod sites out there for Xbox that sell just about any part you could need. A Google search will turn up what you're looking for I'm sure.


----------



## shadowknight

*Thanks*

Thanks so much guys, i have now bought the nesseary items and I know am back on my Xbox Console. Thank you so much.:grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## deck48

what did you buy, just a new drive? I just ran into the same problem, i tried everything but a dvd laser cleaner. I am gonna try that next, but would like to know what parts i would need if I should need to replace the drive.


----------



## deck48

but i was just thinking, if it plays cd's and dvd's, would it still be the drive?


----------



## markii

alright people im wondering if you bunch could just help me if you could see what the problem is my xbox 360 was working fine the other day and now when i put a game in like cod4 i press play to play it it then keeps saying play dvd and comes up wid writing sayin to play this dvd put it into an xbox 360 console ? :S if you could help me please do i will be very gratefull 

thankyou!!


----------



## McNinja

this is a 3 year old thread and they're talking about the Xbox not the 360


----------



## xboxforgiver

yo markii im have sorta the same prob man i put in my disc (oblivion) and it goes to this put dvd in crap.i turn off my 360 turn it back on after 1hr and it still says plAY dvd im like what the f#$%! help me out guys youll save me 200$ and i cant afford that im 11 so email me at EMAIL REMOVED and if u no any tips and hints for oblivion feel free to tell me peace out yo!


----------



## xboxforgiver

oh and it keeps f#$%&n freezing!


----------

